# Where to buy "horse vans" other than Frank DiBella?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off you need to decide if you want a horse truck/van or a trailer because you mention wanting both....
The truck/van is one unit with a engine.
The trailer you will need a tow vehicle to move it obviously.

So, have you done a online search for "horse trailers for sale in NJ"....
I came up with many sites in mere seconds.
This is two large ones with inventory in many locations.
_Horse Trailers for Sale, used midsize trucks, used diesel trucks, used duallys - Dixie Horse & Mule Company
Horse Trailer World- Used and new trailers for sale.

_Have you contacted local professional horse shipping companies and asked if they have any horse vans for sale?
Go to local shows and look for _*For Sale*_ signs on the larger barns trucks?

You need to be somewhat inventive if your search has come up with not much feed-back.
There are a lot of trucks out there available....you just need to have cash on hand, ability to travel to where it is if out of the area and know what it is you truly want.

There are downsides to truck/vans too.
High maintenance, insurance for a horse truck, sometimes a CDL to legally drive some of them. They are not cheap to maintain nor run either....
They are not as easy as you think either when needing to set-up that ramp system, pull a steel chest bar, load or unload with a steep ramp....and no matter where you go if at a out-of-town show it goes with you. 
Clearance of trees and parking is issues too to consider....not every place allows a vehicle like this to be parked..

Much to think about, consider and truly decide which is better for you...

Good luck.


----------



## FancyIllusions (Jul 8, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> First off you need to decide if you want a horse truck/van or a trailer because you mention wanting both....
> The truck/van is one unit with a engine.
> The trailer you will need a tow vehicle to move it obviously.
> 
> ...


I apologize, I'm so used to calling it a trailer it just slipped out. I have a nice bumper-pull trailer already, I'm looking to get a horse van instead. I do not want/need another bumper-pull. In my area I have yet to actually see any of these, otherwise I'd have been happy to ask the owner where they purchased it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

NJ is a big state.....

A better idea of the area you are, _*not *_your town necessarily might help.
There are many here who know others who might have resources that could lead you to what you want...
I would also suggest you not limit yourself to just Jersey either but consider NY upstate, Long Island, Connecticut and Pennsylvania. Don't forget Massachuesetts and don't be afraid to go to Virginia and those states either.
There are many horse businesses in those areas and you might have a better chance of finding what you want.
You need to go where horse country is and farms, the showing barns.....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A thought....

Have you looked in any of the printed publications dealing with horses?
Horse & Rider, Practical Horseman, Equus or any of the many....
In the back there used to be a area where the "classifieds" were and in that area were trucks for sale sometimes......


----------



## FancyIllusions (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for all of your help! I'm in south Jersey, about 45 minutes away from Philadelphia. I've looked in the back of our "local" horse newspapers but that's a really good idea to look in the more nation-wide papers, thank you again!


----------

